
Ask HN: Udemy courses you recommend? - zabana
Could be in any Software related field. Front end &#x2F; Back end &#x2F; Software Architecture &#x2F; Linux &#x2F; DevOps &#x2F; Game development ...
======
vanbosse
I'd recommend courses by Stephen Grider
([https://www.udemy.com/user/sgslo/](https://www.udemy.com/user/sgslo/)). I've
been through some of his courses (React/React Native, Phoenix Elixir,
Solidity). And all of them were very well documented, focused and accurate.
Great stuff!

------
rudimental
Not just on Udemy, but for MOOCs in general:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16745042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16745042)

------
schappim
Anything by Peter Dalmaris such as [https://www.udemy.com/arduino-
sbs-17gs/](https://www.udemy.com/arduino-sbs-17gs/)

------
hemantv
I have two that I really liked Ruby by Boris and Advance CSS3 by Jonas

